# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  ये हो सकते है, थायराइड के प्रारंभिक लक्षण||

## Apurv Sharma

यह एक महत्वपूर्ण बात है जो आप के ज्ञान को भी बढाता है , की थायराइड मानव शरीर मे पाए जाने वाले एंडोक्राइन ग्लैंड में से एक है। थायरायड ग्रंथि गर्दन मे श्वास नली के ऊपर एवं स्वर यन्त्र के दोनों ओर दो भागों में बनी होती है। इसका आकार तितली जैसा होता है। "*यह थाइराक्सिन नामक हार्मोन बनाती है। जिससे शरीर के ऊर्जा क्षय, प्रोटीन उत्पादन एवं अन्य हार्मोन के प्रति होने वाली संवेदनशीलता नियंत्रित होती है। आमतौर पर शुरुआती दौर में थायराइड के किसी भी लक्षण का पता आसानी से नही चल पाता, क्योंकि गर्दन में छोटी सी गांठ सामान्य ही मान ली जाती है।"*
जब तक इसे गंभीरता से लिया जाता है, तब तक यह भयानक रूप ले लेता है। इसलिए हमें *थायराइड के प्रारंभिक लक्षणों* के बारे में पता होना चाहिए। आइये जानते हैं कि इस बीमारी के लक्षण क्या हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थायराइड के प्रारंभिक लक्षण :-

*

*कब्ज -* थाइराइड होने पर कब्ज की समस्या शुरू हो जाती है। खाना पचाने में दिक्कत होती है। साथ ही खाना आसानी से गले से नीचे नहीं उतरता। शरीर के वजन पर भी असर पड़ता है।

*हाथ-पैर ठंडे रहना -* थाइराइड होने पर आदमी के हाथ पैर हमेशा ठंडे रहते है। मानव शरीर का तापमान सामान्य यानी 98.4 डिग्री फॉरनहाइट (37 डिग्री सेल्सियस) होता है, लेकिन फिर भी उसका शरीर और हाथ-पैर ठंडे रहते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थायराइड के सामान्य लक्षण :-
*

*क्षमता कमजोर होना -* थाइराइड होने पर शरीर की *रोग-प्रतिरोधक क्षमता* कम़जोर हो जाती है। इम्यून सिस्टम कमजोर होने के चलते उसे कई बीमारियां लगी रहती हैं।

*थकान –* थाइराइड की समस्या से ग्रस्त आदमी को जल्द थकान होने लगती है। उसका शरीर सुस्त रहता है। वह आलसी हो जाता है और शरीर की ऊर्जा समाप्त होने लगती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*त्वचा का सूखना या ड्राई होना–* थाइराइड से ग्रस्त व्यक्ति की त्वचा सूखने लगती है। त्वचा में रूखापन आ जाता है। त्वचा के ऊपरी हिस्से के सेल्स की क्षति होने लगती है जिसकी वजह से त्वचा रूखी-रूखी हो जाती है।

*जुकाम होना – थाइराइड होने पर* आदमी को जुकाम होने लगता है। यह नार्मल जुकाम से अलग होता है और ठीक नहीं होता है।

*डिप्रेशन-* थाइराइड की समस्या होने पर आदमी हमेशा डिप्रेशन में रहने लगता है। उसका किसी भी काम में मन नहीं लगता है, दिमाग की सोचने और समझने की शक्ति कमजोर हो जाती है। याद्दाश्त भी कमजोर हो जाती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*कुछ गंभीर लक्षण :-

*
*बाल झड़ना-* थाइराइड होने पर आदमी के बाल झड़ने लगते हैं तथा गंजापन होने लगता है। साथ ही साथ उसके भौहों के बाल भी झड़ने लगते है।

 *मांसपेशियों और जोड़ों में दर्द-* मांसपेशियों और जोड़ों में दर्द और साथ ही साथ कमजोरी का होना भी थायराइड की समस्या के लक्षण हो सकते है।

*परिवार का इतिहास-* यदि आप के परिवार में किसी को थायराइड की समस्या है तो आपको थायराइड होने की संभावना ज्यादा रहती है।

*शारीरिक व मानसिक विकास-* थाइराइड की समस्या होने पर शारीरिक व मानसिक विकास धीमा हो जाता है।

----------

